# Woodwork/color coordination



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

First, I would not use laminate in a kitchen, it doesn't hold up to water.

After that, are there differences in the flooring now between the rooms? If so, I would simply use the same transition areas and go with the colors you propose.


----------



## dguisinger (Apr 14, 2016)

stick\shift said:


> First, I would not use laminate in a kitchen, it doesn't hold up to water.
> 
> After that, are there differences in the flooring now between the rooms? If so, I would simply use the same transition areas and go with the colors you propose.


Thanks, I actually misspoke, I bought vinyl planks not laminate planks. Chosen specifically because the engineered hardwood floor i just ripped up (which started this project) was damaged by previous water exposure.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you have some pics of the layout of your area. Its hard to give advice
with just a description. 

Also, have you tried getting some samples of the flooring and looking
at it in your kitchen with your natural light. Often things look different
at home then they do in overhead lighted stores. Usually things look
a lot darker in the home


----------

